# Colour points in himi babies?



## Sabine (Mar 31, 2013)

I had two litters of three Netherland dwarf babies born on Good Friday. It is the first time I bred a Himalayan dwarf to my two smoke does. As my smokes carry the REW gene I have 5 "pinkies" and one light smoke. I am really hoping that some of the white ones will turn out to be Himalayans.
My question is: When should I expect the markings to show? I only had a quick look at them after they were born and just made sure they were healthy. i did not see any distinguishing marks then.
Would love to hear from people with more experience with Himis. Thanks!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 31, 2013)

We used to see points on our cals when they got fur at about day 3-5. Im not sure when nethies will get it but if its not then it might be a little bit later


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Mar 31, 2013)

I have only had one himi pop up in my Hollands over the years. Her shading didn't start showing up until 8-10 weeks! I think that's probably because the color is not very common in HL, so when it does pop up randomly, it's poor color. She had very light points.

Since himis are more common in ND, their markings will likely show a litter earlier. If not within the first few days, probably by 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't have experience with breeding pointed rabbits, but I've had a pointed white holland and a holland frosty point. Both of them when I got them at 8 weeks had extremely light grey points that darkend even morso with time. Gotta love points buns though, totally my favorites


----------



## majorv (Mar 31, 2013)

When we raised Himalayans the points started showing within a week after their fur came in. It was more of a smudge and got darker as they grew. I assume the himi markings in other breeds came from the Himalayan breed, but I guess that doesn't mean the points would show at the same time.


----------



## Sabine (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you for all your replies. I just can't wait to see which ones will be himalayan. I have to resist the urge to pull them out just to check the colour.


----------



## Cassidy909z (Apr 2, 2013)

When my rex had her babies, I thought she had two white kits up until they were about three weeks old. That's when I started noticing the grey markings.


----------



## Sabine (Apr 7, 2013)

They are 9 days today and all look still white. Will post some pictures later!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 7, 2013)

I was wondering does your buck carry REW?


----------



## Sabine (Apr 7, 2013)

woahlookitsme said:


> I was wondering does your buck carry REW?


Unfortunately I don't know that yet. My hope is that he doesn't as I prefer to have mainly himis in the litter.
Here are some pictures we took yesterday:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 7, 2013)

Definitely need more pics.


----------



## Sabine (Apr 10, 2013)

Nancy McClelland said:


> Definitely need more pics.


 
We took some today (12 days). It looks like the litter with 3 whites have little smudges developing on their noses  I am not too sure about the other litter. Will post pictures later.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 11, 2013)

Yay!!!!


----------



## Sabine (Apr 11, 2013)

Svenja's babies all have little smudges on their nose:




I am not too sure about Clouds litter:




Both litters have two smallish and one larger baby.
I hope the weather will start getting a bit warmer. They are still buried into their nests by their mum and none of them have stuck their noses out yet.


----------



## Sabine (Apr 21, 2013)

All five that were born white turned out to be himis! Their ears are beginning to darken now too. I took a picture of them on Friday when they were 3 weeks exactly:


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh, what gorgeous little babies...yes, they look like they´ll have the markings, I could hug all of them...please post more pics as they grow.


----------



## Sabine (Apr 25, 2013)

I sure will:biggrin2:


----------



## Azerane (Apr 26, 2013)

They are just adorable. Can't wait to see more pics as they grow!


----------

